# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Mohon input dari para master mau buat aquascape di kolam

## sonythan

Saya ada rencana buat planted pond di belakang rumah.
Rencananya dimensi adalah 3m x 2m x 0.8m (p x l x t) dengan 2 sisi menggunakan kaca (depan dan samping) agar keindahan dapat dinikmati dari sisi bukan dari atas (Bisa kurang kalau budget tidak mencukupi   ::   ).
Dari beberapa artikel di internet ketebalan kaca 1.9 cm tingkat keamanan 3.8
Karena posisi kolam ini berada di luar rumah (outdoor) yang tingkat perbedaan suhu bisa sangat drastis maka mungkin menggunakan ketebalan 2 cm.
Masih belum tahu jenis kaca yang akan digunakan bisa biasa, laminated atau tempered.

Ada yang tahu berapa harga kaca ketebalan tersebut per meter perseginya???
Kalau ada saran dengan senang hati saya terima.

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

O.. Jd itu cikal bakal batu bara toh.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> aku liat banyak banget sampe binun milih e di bali


wah..jauh om...  ::   ::

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Kolam dah di resealant tetapi tetap saja bocor dari sealantnya. 
> Ada yang punya pengalaman mengatasi hal ini??? 
> Saat ini memang lagi sibut ama kerjaan kantor yang luar biasa membludak nih.... Kolam jadi terbengkalai...
> 
> Sony


kelihatannya salah prosedure pemasangan om. mending di bongkar list nya kaca ( ini curiga saya )
bukan di sealant tapi di semen di sekitar kaca yg kurang baik.

----------


## lingling

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## reinz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lingling

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## godzilla99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

> Mantepp kali nih om Soni kolam nya,
> 
> Boleh ikutan tanya Om, sekalian para masternya juga lagi nimbrung dsini nihi , itu Lem sealentnya pakei merk apa ya?



Nahh itu dia mau nanya juga ada yang tau gak sealant yang cocok untuk ini karena terus terang belum ketemu nih dah resealant 3 kali lebih masih gak nempel.
 ::

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonythan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajar_66

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu_pb

Di tunggu up datenya...

----------

